# Airtel Gprs Speed Problem



## almighty (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey mates
I am using Airtel MO since 2 yrs 
and i am getting abt 13-16 Kbps of speed an average
I heard from sumwere that I can enhacne or boost my GPRS speed upto 30-40 kBps by some trick...I have Nokia 3230 (EDGE) and here airtel supports EDGE

But how?
can one plz share it with me


----------



## minniawochat (Jun 24, 2007)

hi

  Its not possible.
  u can get high speed only if u are not far from tower

  thanks


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 24, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Hey mates
> I am using Airtel MO since 2 yrs
> and i am getting abt 13-16 Kbps of speed an average
> I heard from sumwere that I can enhacne or boost my GPRS speed upto 3040 kBps by some trick...I have Nokia 3230 (EDGE) and here airtel supports EDGE
> ...



3040 kBps???   

Dude. Thats higher then Indian BroadBand. Its even higher then American BroadBand. And you are talking about that speed in GPRS. 
Its impossible. I mean to say.


----------



## almighty (Jun 24, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> 3040 kBps???
> 
> Dude. Thats higher then Indian BroadBand. Its even higher then American BroadBand. And you are talking about that speed in GPRS.
> Its impossible. I mean to say.


 
LOL
typo
its 30-40 kBps


----------

